# Calorie Burn Calculator



## ktaylor75 (Dec 12, 2007)

Not sure if anyone is interested, but figured I'd post it anyway.   Happened across this website and found this tool which calculates how many calories burned depending on your body weight, which exercise, and duration of the exercise.  I thought it was a pretty neat tool...my friend loves the treadmill-I hate it-but I can do heavy-bag work and burn the same amount of calories as her in 13 minutes as she does in 30 minutes on the treadmill.  Well, hope its okay to post this website here. There is also a BMI calculator somewhere on the website as well.


http://health.discovery.com/national-body-challenge/tools/activity/activity.html


----------

